# Folic acid



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Folic acid is an essencial nutrient found in green vegetables, egg yolks and liver. It is involved in many metabolic processes and is classified as a B vitamin - B9. 

However folic acid(or folate) is not biologically active. It must first be metabolised into dihydrofolate(DHF), tetrahydrofolate(THF) and then 5-methyltetrahydrofolate(5-MTHF). The enzyme dihydrofolate reductase is nessecary for the production of THF and during folate dependent metabolic functions THF is converted back to DHF. 

5-MTHF is required for the activation of vitamin B12. A lack of 5-MTHF will, therefor, result in B12 deficiency even if intake of B12 is adequate. B12 deficiency causes a form of anemia(megaloblastic anemia). 

5-MTHF is also necessary for the conversion of homocysteine to methionine. Methionine is the precursor to s-adenosyl-methionine(SAMe). SAMe has been demonstrated to improve insulin sensitivity and increase the number of mitochondria in skeletal muscle. 

Insulin desensitisation results in flucuating blood glucose levels causing fatigue and cravings for sweet foods. When it becomes severe hypoglycemia causes dizzyness, fainting, anxiety and depression. If left unchecked it may eventually lead to type 2 diabetes. 

People suffering from chronic fatigue syndrome(CFS) have been found to have reduced numbers of mitochondria in there skeletal muscles. Mitochondria generate energy for the cells and also contribute to the production of steroid hormones. Low levels of cortisol(a steroid hormone) have also been associated with CFS. 

During menstruation some women experience weakness, fatigue, irritability and can become anemic. It may be folic acid deficiency or it may be that they are poor metabolisers of dihydrofolate into 5-MTHF. Supplementation of 5-MTHF may be effective in combating PMT or PMDD if other measures are not. 

Because some people are cannot make unough 5-MTHF in there body, it may be necessary for people suffering from hypoglycemia and/or CFS/fibromyalgia to supplement 5-MTHF too...


----------

